# FreeBSD Install Guide For The Complete NOOB ! Install freebsd and the desktop of your choice easily !



## christhegeek (Apr 4, 2021)

FreeBSD Install Guide For The Complete NOOB ! Install freebsd and the desktop of your choice easily !​
https://odysee.com/@FreeSoftwareFre...OR-NOOBS:9?r=BUdDoPuCrXcMzu1EBx8cVJg54nDNcdE7


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 4, 2021)

At 3:02 he gets to the "system security hardening options" screen and only chooses to disable sendmail.

That's when  I stopped watching. I choose:


```
Disable process dubugging facilities for unprivledged users
Ramndomize the PID for newly created processes
Disallow Dtrace destructive-mode
```

And deal with sendmail through /etc/rc.conf:


```
sendmail_enable="NO"
```

(Which does not turn it off.)

A pf rule deals with preventing WAN access.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 4, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I wanted to make it have less steps, about the pid what kind of malicious app that a new user would run and if there is one for freebsd which i dunno , on my pc i select these option for good measure dont think i will have any problems anyway. My home internet file server runs openbsd anyway  lol


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 4, 2021)

Less is not always better, christhegeek.

If anything on that list is important I would say it's:


```
Disable process dubugging facilities for unprivledged users
```

This is what I base that on:









						SoldieX website.
					

SoldierX, interesting site.  Particular interesting thread.




					forums.freebsd.org
				




If that's your video I'd Edit that into it if I were you. I didn't watch the whole thing though.


To be honest I just wanted to make sure somebody hadn't stolen mine, which was not the case.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 4, 2021)

I stopped watching at the 13 second mark when the terrible music started. Sorry, i can't watch videos with that kind of music.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 4, 2021)

When you make an install on a vm you don't think about hardening options but of course you are right.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 4, 2021)

I also dont like "_Select all these applications they gonna be useful_"

If someone blindly follow the video who has no idea about FreeBSD etc.., he will not learn anything from the fact that the explanations are missing. Example: Why installing both security/sudo and security/doas ?


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 4, 2021)

I think doas is needed anyway  octopkg uses doas if i remember correctly



Alexander88207 said:


> I also dont like "_Select all these applications they gonna be useful_"
> 
> If someone blindly follow the video who has no idea about FreeBSD etc.., he will not learn anything from the fact that the explanations are missing. Example: Why installing both security/sudo and security/doas ?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 4, 2021)

christhegeek said:


> I think doas is needed anyway


No it won't. There are no ports dependent upon this port.


----------



## diego (Apr 5, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> I stopped watching at the 13 second mark when the terrible music started. Sorry, i can't watch videos with that kind of music.


Just turn the music off and end of discussion......I did that 
Next time I would recommend some new age or classic like The Four Seasons (Vivaldi)

Seriously. Its a great video christhegeek


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 5, 2021)

diego said:


> Just turn the music off and end of discussion.


Just make videos without distracting music and end of discussion.



> There is nothing worse than watching a sad emotional scene with Pharrell’s – Happy in the background.











						Avoid These 7 Common Video Editing Mistakes
					

Video editing mistakes can often be corrected with a few simple tweaks and give your video production a more polished look.




					www.techsmith.com


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 5, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> No it won't. There are no ports dependent upon this port.


no it has


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 5, 2021)

christhegeek said:


> no it has



Then its still an optional dependency.


----------

